# Lana Grossa - model of the month free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Once in a while I revisited the site I introduced before, and it is as always a pleasure to browse through all the free patterns, in this case, offered in dual languages, German and English. Hope you all enjoy these too.

http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/modell-des-monats/index.php

Want to browse to more freebies, click on to the archives.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

the link would not open


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

does not open for me


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Got the message, "This webpage is not available".


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

The site must be down. I even used google to access lana grossa and it would not connect. I'll try again later.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

opened for me but is there a link for all their free patterns or are there only 2 free patterns?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

@pin_happy - Thank you for posting. The link works now.

@tonyastewart - I saw 4. Any way you look at it, whatever you find is more than you had before you went to the site.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Opened for me and what a great site. Thanks for the link!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you the link is working now and there is lots of great patterns,


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

tonyastewart said:


> opened for me but is there a link for all their free patterns or are there only 2 free patterns?


Click on the archives. Free patterns from 2004-2012.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

the link works and i found a few thank you pinhappy
have a great day everyone :thumbup:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

THank you Novasea I found the archives link right after I asked I felt silly then but thats why I like this group no one says things like are you blind are you stupid even when it's tempting
Thank you again
Tonya


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the purse!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your site opened for me. nice things to make on there


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

I tried to download a pattern but the instructions came in German


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I downloaded the purse pattern.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link,some beautiful patterns there.


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Great web site!! Thank u for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it did open for me..


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Please scroll down English is after German.


barrovian said:


> I tried to download a pattern but the instructions came in German


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I think they have beautiful patterns. thanx for the post.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

OH my goodness!
The Filato 50 is exactly what I have been saving my yarn for, that my sis bought me from Scotland! I AM making this! I haven't made a purse for 30 years, but here goes.
Mega thanks for posting!!!!!!

Further!!!!! It is a one sheet pattern WITH picture!
Whoa! I am doing my happy dance!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, pin_happy. Some nice patterns. I've downloaded a few, will bookmark this link for future reference.
Hannet


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the purses! Thanks for the link.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

nice patterns


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't forget to sign-up for the newsletter so you don't miss another pattern. As if we all don't have enough patterns!!


----------

